# 5 RBP's



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

i have 5 P's about 5 to 6 inchs whats the chance that i could have a breeding pair?
wouldn't mind trying it. i've read a little on what to look for but dont they have to be bigger?
just wondering
thanks


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think that maybe if you read like 9 out of 10 threads on this page ALONE.....you will find your answer about 100 times.


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> I think that maybe if you read like 9 out of 10 threads on this page ALONE.....you will find your answer about 100 times.


you wasted all that time typing and still didt answer the man's question


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

find a male and a female lol


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

well, the reason I typed that was to kind of train him to search for the answer BEFORE he posts a question, this way there is not a repeat of the same question 1 million times on the same page. Trust me, if you look through all these pages here on the breeding forum, you will find an answer to every question you may have.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

wally43 said:


> i have 5 P's about 5 to 6 inchs whats the chance that i could have a breeding pair?
> wouldn't mind trying it. i've read a little on what to look for but dont they have to be bigger?
> just wondering
> thanks


[IMO, it is th luck of the draw. Not all Ps are going to breed. I have read many post's saying they wish they could get their P's to breed. This is my third set and they finally are breeders. Also, the conditions have to be just right as well. There are many threads that show what the conditions are. We got lucky this time. To answer your question, you have just as much chance as anyone else. Good luck!


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

I have five adults and just got my first batch of eggs last night.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

it is luck of the draw i bought a few reds got a breeding pair and i know ppl that have gone threw number amount of p's trying and trying and never got a pair so luck of the draw for sure


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I think i have a breeding pair...


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

wally43 said:


> i have 5 P's about 5 to 6 inchs whats the chance that i could have a breeding pair?
> wouldn't mind trying it. i've read a little on what to look for but dont they have to be bigger?
> just wondering
> thanks


Typically yes they should be bigger.Chances are good there is one pair in the shoal.Conditions should be met before they will breed.main condition for success in my experience is tank space.Diet and and waterchanges are also an important role IMO.


----------

